# Help Needed !!!



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

With God's Grace I have composed a few piano solos and a piano with orchestra. And a few in production.

I am planning to sell the album. But I do not know how to do this.. 

Curently working as a composer for a production company where all my compositions are basically symphony....

How to I sell and market the album...

How to approach the publishers?

Please help

Cheers!!!


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Do mention any idea ...


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

You should know better than us. Compile the album and send it to iTunes? There's one idea, I know someone who's done that successfully..


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

I will be competing the album in another 8 weeks. I will poat a thread . You please tell me whome to contact..... Thanks a million....

Cheers!!!


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, nobody who has personal contacts to a publisher recommends or gives private contact info to someone whose music he hasn't heard. Most publishers and record companies are devoted to certain types of music, genres, so even a regular CD purchaser must know what type your music is before he could give you ideas about with which label your music might belong.
In short, tell us more about your music or post some samples.


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Thanks saturnus..... My currently working on classical orchestrated music. All the composition are new and original. It is my dream to release this album. I have one more dream i have a plan to sell a few percentages of sale to schools which needs money for education. 

Cheers!!!


----------

